# Nos or turbo?



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

This has all been asked before but I'm going to ask again.

I have a JDM sr20de as you can see at the bottom of the tread.

What I was curious about was whether or not I need to go nos or a turbo?
I was thinking of buying a NX nos system but I wanted to do it right with bottle warmer and remote bottle opener so thats gonna cost upwards to a 1100.00 (thats with everything I need fuel pump etc etc)clams So I was wondering of going nos is going to justify just paying 2500.00 for a turbo system and having the power all the time.

The other question is, using nos,whats the best shot to run on my motor? wet? dry? I was going to shoot a direct port in all the intakes but now I'm thinking 60 shot in the throttle body. 

Anyway thanx guys. peace and love to all.


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Wether you go turbo or nitrous is a decision you'll have to make based on preferance. It depends on what you like more, a turbo motor or nitroused motor.
I chose nitrous because my classic is my daily driver and when the gas is off then I have the drivability and fuel economy of a n/a car. 
As far as shots go - direct port is expensive but worth it. If you're going to run a shot system then definately go with a wet kit. On a wet kit you can easily run a 75 shot without upgrading your fuel pump or injectors. If you go up to a 100 shot wet then you'll have to upgrade fuel pump.
If you're looking to go turbo then you don't necessarily have to spend $2500 on a turbo kit. BB turbo kits can easily be found complete for $1200 - 1500 and JGY is now producing a BB turbo kit that comes with fmic and everything for $1800.
Basicaly it's all up to you. Just research them a little bit and decide what you want.

BTW - since you're running a JDM motor with higher compression nitrous might not be a bad idea either since it likes high compression and turbos don't (generaly - with proper tuning JDM motors are great turbo'd - just a thought).


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

A small turbo setup (t25) would work great with your setup. Fuel economy didn't suffer at all when I had the BB setup...other than the fact that I got on it more  

But like 200SE said, it's all up to you. What are your goals and what do you want out of the motor?


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

TO be perfectly honest I like the power it gives now, I love it as a matter of fact. Its not to fast but I enjoy it emmensly. The secret is chose your battles wisely and you remain that nasty little sentra that everyone talks about.

But on the other hand from a kick of 20mph an almost stock 302 mustang can't pull to hard away from me. 

So basically I want 200 to 215 horsepower. 

Just the power from a sr20det I would love so I think I am going to seriously think about the bb turbo setup.

Can you all give me some good links that I can look at. I have been searching but not coming up with really any good deals.

Thanx so much for help guys.

You have convinced me I want a turbo.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

You are talking about a kit that I can bolt on to my existing DE right. Just curious,

Also what all do these kits come with do they have intercooler and everything?

And its a daily driver. I'm keeping it simple.lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

I LIKE THE TURBO IDEA BECAUSE YOU HAVE THE POWER ALL THE TIME NOT AT A PUSH OF A BUTTON. AND IF YOU WANT MORE THEN ADD THE NOS TOO. BUT YOU BETTER BUILD THE MOTOR TO HANDLE THAT


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

On sr20deforums, there's somebody selling those kits every other day or so, at least 5-6 at a time. Those would be my recommendations. There's also a guy selling one here which I saw in person in So.Cal and it was in great condition for a good price. Its in the classifieds and his user name is SSS. He's pretty new here but has been on altimas.net for awhile. Check it out, see if it fits the bill for you. If you're looking for something more local however, just look around, you're bound to find something sometime. The buildup is not cheap btw, if you want to run safe and not push your parts to their breaking point, it's going to be a 2500-3k investment, just to tell you. If you want a breakdown, you can pm or IM me on it, as I've picked up a good amount of info


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

jgycustoms.com is a good source of info for the turbo kits and they're very reputable. If you're looking into the BB turbo kit then you'll also want to get a Walbro 225 fuel pump and the 337 injectos (if they're not already included in the kit - I think they are). You'l also want to look into a JWT (jimwolftechnology.com) ECU.

A side note about nitrous - you don't necessarily have to follow a thousand steps to arm and use nitrous. If you have an activation switch, a WOT sensor, and a window switch then all you have to do is flip the switch and then at WOT your nitrous will automaticaly engage between your window switch's pre set RPM ranges (example - 3500rpms to 7500rpms). BTW - a 75 shot would more than put you into the 200 - 215 whp range.
Good luck with the turbo kit.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

NOS :balls:

Turbo :thumbup:


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

it depends.... ricer or _racer_.... thats what you need to decide..... 
Im sure you'll know which is which......


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

rkeith said:


> *it depends.... ricer or racer.... thats what you need to decide.....
> Im sure you'll know which is which...... *


Not sure that I understand why nitrous is "rice", as you put it. Care to explain.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

My vote is to jus drop a DET in it...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

NOS or Nitrous (as it should be referred to), used in a mature and proper manner isnt rice.... but, since the release of F&F every junior high kid and his ricer older bro want 'Naaawwwsss'... Kids are slappin NOS on hooptie rides and running around bragging about how 'tricked out' their rides are...._that_ makes NOS rice. NOS done properly is nice. But like I said, since that crappy movie, Nos is almost synonymous (sp?) with neon underbody kits and strobes.
Unless your car has other performance stuff going on to back it up, just avoid NOS. Sooo, the moral of this story is:

Man does not live by bread alone, and cars should not perform by NOS itself....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i guess im not rice then. ANYWAYS, i was all hardcore for a turbo setup and then sat down to think for a little bit. with a big bad turbo setup, sure the power is there all the time, but too much power and now you lose streetability and reliability. turn the boost down and you lose performance... you can find a happy medium sure, but then youre stuck with it. nitrous on the other hand, if set up correctly, will give you great mileage cuz its not on all the time, is easily upgradeable and can be safe. downsides are; its addicting, the power isnt there when the pressure is down and it can get expensive to keep the bottle filled, BUT dollar/hp the nitrous has it beat. you can have a safe, 12 sec, driveable car that has mild street manners for a daily driver. ultimately, the choice is yours. just depends on how deep your pockets are and where your priorities as far as a daily driver go.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*not really*



> sure the power is there all the time


u can drive a turbo car likes its NA, and never get into boost unless u want to. a turbo setup will also give u good gas mileage if u drive like an old lady



> but too much power and now you lose streetability and reliability


thats nonsense  . u dont lose streetablility and reliability with a "big bad turbo setup". its all about the components u use and more importantly who tunes it. i know plenty of people with 400+whp (on pump gas, 91-93 octane) turbo cars that run aftermarket engine management systems and the cars drive just like "stock" cars.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^ now my turn. why would you want to drive "like an old lady"? doesnt that defeat the purpose? with my setup i can drive however i want. dont forget something here, im not anti-turbo, its just not the end-all for performance. another thing, drive a turbo like its n/a and again, whats the point? so everywhere you go youre gonna stay under 3000 rpms? i didnt think so. LESS if you have a no lag setup. and yes you do lose driveability and streetability. i noticed you said, "plenty of people", meaning NOT YOU. you dont know how the car is on an everyday basis no matter how well you might think you do. and those engine management systems are not cheap either and without being dyno-tuned are almost useless. you live in az too, you know the effects of heatsoak if you have any experience with a turbo system. i dont have that problem with my setup either. this shouldnt turn into a whoknowsmoreaboutturbos argument either, the dude wanted an opinion and that is what he got. dont ruin it for him by posting info thats not firsthand.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hey, im not arguing....just stating that a well designed turbo kit is the better way to go for ultimate power and these "turbos are unreliable and unstreatable" myths are garbage.

and by driving like an old lady i mean everyday driving from light to light 45- 50 mph in the city or bumper to bumper traffic on our shitty freeways  do u drive spraying or boosting from light to light or in rush hour traffic? no, if u do...ur not that smart  and nobody in their right mind boosts during the day when its summer in AZ either. of course engine management systems are expensive....for one they have the ability to datalog giving u knowledge of what exactly is happening or has happened.

u dont think i have any experience with turbo systems? this aint my first rodeo ya, click on the sig.....maybe i'll take u for a ride in a real turbo car someday


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

tell ya what, javier... what dont ya take a road trip and I'll gladly take a ride in your car!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *^ now my turn. why would you want to drive "like an old lady"? doesnt that defeat the purpose? with my setup i can drive however i want. dont forget something here, im not anti-turbo, its just not the end-all for performance. another thing, drive a turbo like its n/a and again, whats the point? so everywhere you go youre gonna stay under 3000 rpms? i didnt think so. LESS if you have a no lag setup. and yes you do lose driveability and streetability. i noticed you said, "plenty of people", meaning NOT YOU. you dont know how the car is on an everyday basis no matter how well you might think you do. and those engine management systems are not cheap either and without being dyno-tuned are almost useless. you live in az too, you know the effects of heatsoak if you have any experience with a turbo system. i dont have that problem with my setup either. this shouldnt turn into a whoknowsmoreaboutturbos argument either, the dude wanted an opinion and that is what he got. dont ruin it for him by posting info thats not firsthand. *


if you don't mash the gas you can get up to the 45-50 mph Javier was talking about without ever hitting positive boost and you will actually be getting BETTER gas mileage than NA because if you have 0psi of boost in your manifold then you are getting absolutely 100% volumetric efficiency! that is way better than a NA engine will do! meaning you can drive like you used to with faster acceleration and better mileage to boot!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ill gladly go for a ride in a real turbo car, i LOVE turbo's cars, i dont think anything other than the whine from a supercharger sounds better than that bov blowing off. I know two altimas that have big money spent on their systems and are putting out between 375 and 800 horsepower. surprisingly, the lower horsepowered one has LOTS of problems. hes got all the machine work done and engine management with it and cant keep the thing on the road... the other guy, CM_DAVID on altimas.net is hoping to hit the 800 mark on the dyno once hes all tuned. i dont know what the total cost on a sentra ends up being (the thread starter has a sentra doesnt he?? i forgot already, lol) but on an altima to have it set up correctly costs right around 5-6 grand. my whole setup, minus the gauge, is sitting only at about 800 bucks. once im all tuned ill be solidly in the low 14's. this dude really needs to do a lot of research before he totally makes up his mind.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah more research = less bucks spent in the end! 

I spent about 2900 total I think with spare everything! I have my stock ecu sitting at home and stock MAF at home too! 

If i did it again I would either plan better or just get the HS kit! It's a lot of hassle and I over bought some stuff!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya, superchargers sound nice....but not as nice as a two step  wow, shooting for 800 whp! damn, thats FF drag car hp territory. is this on a KA? he must planning on methanol and huge turbo. is this a street car? what size tire is he running?

personally, i spent about $3K total for the turbo kit i made for my old 200sx 1.6L. this included a t28bb, big FMIC, JWT ecu, fuel, and all stainless piping...etc. as james said, it really pays off to research and it helps if u can DIY 

when i finish the kit on my sentra (hopefully by the end of the summer...i keep running out of $  ), i'll give u a ride. sneak pic of the turbo 

garrett t3/t4
-T350 76 Trim .63 AR Stage 5 wheel. 
-GT40 comp wheel 
-T04S compressor housing


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that turbine looks like it should come with a F-16 attached to it...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^^ lol. i hope i didnt come off sounding too anti-turbo. i still would like to turbo my car sometime, it was my goal for a while. as far as that 800 hp altima, yup its a ka alright. he stayed fwd and ka so no one could talk shit about it afterwards about it being a hybrid. hes going for 35-40 lbs of boost and probably nos for the lower revs. here just read this and see. LOTS of posts on this thread but its well worth the read and the pics in the 2nd thread are the shit. 
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36123
and
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=91452
read em in that order for it to make sense.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*its cool*

i like NOS too....like this car
movie: (right click save as) LS1 with a 200shot  

but the feeling and sounds of boost is just so addicting.....for example, more movies:

GN-TT dyno burnout 

turbo stang

turbo stang dyno

that guy with the KA24DET has a lot of work a head of him, but it'll be worth it, it always is.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

^AMEN!!!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

actually, the aussie turbo car is completed. now hes tuning. you can see the pics in the second thread i think on the last two pages. pretty impressive.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

All my research tells me that Turbo would be the optimum choice. 

JGY sell a t25 kit with a Hotshot FMIC for 1800 ,2300 with a JWT ecu. Thats complete with the custom downpipe and everything. Just bolt on and go.

They said I should expect 220 to 230 whp with that set up. with out the FMIC tho its only $900 I think thats a great deal in it of its self but you do get the BB intercooler. You even get the 337cc injectors with that price.

I'm not slaming on nos'ers but as many times as I get on it ,racing people down the freeway, N20 would get very expensive. 
And a boost timer would solve most of your worrys about streetabilty. You don't even really get on the boost until 3000 grand.

As for driving like a old lady around town and stuff I do that anyway. I love to winkle more mpg out of my car. I'm getting 38mpg on the interstate now with the A/C running.

Thank so much for the anwsers and debates


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Don't forget to pick up a Walbro pump as well.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

good luck with the turbo, make sure you keep us updated and if possible, itd be neat to see a before and after dyno chart.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Lol I don't have a Dyno close to 250 miles at least ,so maybe I'll have to give you my personal denim dyno lol.

Thanks so much


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

Why not go with the best of both worlds? Boost and Juice.....i'll using a 60 trim turbo along with a direct port NX setup...I named my bottle "Justin Kaise"...cause just in case i need the extra 100 shot it's right there. Plus I want to leave the infamous "what the hell" expression on many single supra owners faces...I might post pics of the monster later this month...peace.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

Nos is the way i'd go.. its simple to install.. i like dry but i use it on V8 with fairly low shots.. but wet is fine and no more difficult.. Wot switch rpm pills and ythepreessure only needs to be 950 to 1050 easily attainable in a summer day of 80 degres amient temp.. used youcan have one for 3 bills.. lus istall another 100 if you don't do it yourself and the rpm pills.. or you just dont punch it till your over 3k.. when reving off the line in a 4 banger i never launch lwer than that so the pill is redundant..

and i did use a dry shot on my Spec v 70 shot.. the thing was a rockect.. no reliability problems at all.. of course i had suspension.. tires I/H E timing and a dual program that i switched on b4 nitrous encounters .. i can't say with actually facts what she ran but with 70 shot.. i beat alot of mid13 second cars.. though the spec has its own race.. .. and for the cash i'd definitely do it again.. a turbo.. please.. why waste the money.. and tempt yourself to race everything that pulls next to you.. with Nos you can be mature and pick your victim.. give him a taste of NA make him feel confident.. then watch thatsmile wash from his face.. oh the Stangs and even a few Lt1's that went down.. from playing them that way.. .. and theses motors easily handle the Nos.. again no reliability problems.. nor loss of performacne when NA after repeated use.. thats a fear not many Nos owners don't tell.. their cars get ragged from the Nos nd only run well while on it.. sorta addicted... save your cash.. the Bottle is the most expensive item.. and you don't need a purge and alt of other crap.. it just has to be set correctly with the right hp.... personally i didn't use any pills on my unit as i said.. whenusing ns i can control my foot holding it at 3k then dumping.....Study were nos came from.the Nazi's used it to outpeform the Raf in WW2 in high altitude (low oxygen) environments.. its far from rice.. its American


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm thinking of a VE Swap now what the heck why not.

Above 2000rpms they never make less than 120lbs of torque NEVER MAKE LESS.

Starting a tread now called sr20det vs sr20ve


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i wonder what a ka24det would be like in a sentra, all that torque... sure the engine is heavier but for straight line racing, itd be the shit.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

Snaking said:


> a turbo.. please.. why waste the money.. and tempt yourself to race everything that pulls next to you.. with Nos you can be mature and pick your victim..


why is a turbo a waste of $


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

Originally posted by Snaking 
a turbo.. please.. why waste the money.. and tempt yourself to race everything that pulls next to you.. with Nos you can be mature and pick your victim..

Sounds like you've been victimized by a turbo car or two. So you're basically saying turbo drivers go around spanking anything with a muffler...My 200 has been turboed for about two years now and trust me when I say I've won a lot of races without even racing  I've had cars from really riced out tercels to respectable N/A / juiced cars provoke me to run....all i do is slow down so they can get a good shot of the front mount...and there you have it race won without even going above the speed limit. Turbo owners tend to race more with V8's and other forced inducted vehicles...not a mirage sponsored by APC. Any turbo Nissan is a force to be reckoned with and there seems to be an intimidating demeanor about us. I'm sure fellow turbo owners can attest to this...in no way am i bashing nitrous, I love it and I know a good amount of SR20s in the 12's on the bottle...i'm just stating the fact that turboing your Nissan changes the car's entire presence from being a harmless economy car to an actual threat. Besides people with juice tend to convert over to boost anyways  So the moral of this story kids is to save up the money and boost your Nissan....you won't regret it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *why is a turbo a waste of $ *


I can't see how when you have to keep filling up the nitrous over and over again... a turbo is good any time you need it and the boost costs nothing in the long run!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you only have to refill the bottle if youre a whore like me and use it all the time, lol. i dont think either system is a waste of money, per se, they both have their ups and downs. truth be told, id rather have the turbo setup, just the whole idea of it sounds good. but ill stay with what ive got for now. my truck needs more attention than my car at this point.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Speaking of N20 How long will a 20lbs bottle last with a throttle body 60 shot. Kinda curious ,I might sound stupid but i never messed with it much.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

my 10 lb bottle lasts about 2 weeks with spraying every couple of days... thats actually better than what i WAS getting, a new bottle every three days, lol. a 20lb bottle would definitely last longer but it also costs more to keep filled and its much bigger and heavier. im going to get dual 12lb'ers when i go direct port.


----------

